# MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural for NC30 Rec's Please!



## xphoxbex (Jun 18, 2009)

Those of you with NC30 skin, which shade of MSF natural do u use?  TIA!

for reference, I am asian with dark brown hair/eyes.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2009)

Medium Plus or Medium Dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both work fine.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 18, 2009)

Medium Plus


----------



## rimberry (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm, when I went the MA suggested medium for me.


----------



## xphoxbex (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rimberry* 

 
_Hmm, when I went the MA suggested medium for me._

 
yes same here, she suggested me medium or medium dark.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jun 18, 2009)

Medium; medium plus or medium dark would be a bit dark


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 18, 2009)

medium plus.. i bought medium and it's really light.


----------



## frocher (Jun 18, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 18, 2009)

medium works for me.


----------



## sweetkiss (Jun 18, 2009)

i'd say medium plus. i think im around nc30 (different ma's always tell me diff things -0-;; ) but i compared medium and medium plus and on me they kinda were similar with medium being lighter but then i remembered this article saying how wearing foundations that are too light for u make u look older than u are so medium plus should be okay


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am about the same colouring as you are and I use medium plus


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm NC30, Asian, brown eyes, and brown hair also. I use medium plus.


----------



## jacquiqui (Jun 22, 2009)

i'd say medium plus too... i'm a NW20-25 and it still works for me, but it's also cos i'm half filipino so my undertones are different.


----------



## Salynn (Jun 23, 2009)

mac nc30-35. I've medium but i think it's a bit too light. 
It will be ok for winter (when iam much near nc 30 than 35).


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

Last time when I went to the counter, the MUA tried medium and medium plus on me. Both of us agreed medium plus look better. I'm NC30, dark brown hair and brown eyes for your reference.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

just medium...then add bronzer


----------



## HoneyDip (Jun 24, 2009)

hey ladies!! im bout an NC30-35 depending on season & product and the girl at the mac live chat told me that the medium is suitable for us NC30s, NC35s..because the medium plus has too much pink undertones. medium seems to be the one with the heaviest golden undertones in our shade range. does anybody of the medium plus users experience the problem that its too NW like?


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Jun 26, 2009)

To Honeydip: I recently bought the mineralize skinfinish in Medium and I actually found that it does have slight pinkish undertones so I'm surprised she told you it has the heaviest golden undertones.

So all you ladies in the NC25-NC35 range which mineralize skinfinish natural shade works best for you?


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 27, 2009)

Well im nc30ish and i use medium but a mua told me also that med plus had a little more pinky undertone. So i'll stay away from that and now that it's summer  i guess im going 4 medium dark and c how that works.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 27, 2009)

.......


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Medium Plus or Medium Dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both work fine._

 
are you sure medium dark would work? i thought that medium dark is for skin tone nc/nw 40-45. please let me know i'm trying to find the right shade for myself. i'm nc30-35. thanks


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Well im nc30ish and i use medium but a mua told me also that med plus had a little more pinky undertone. So i'll stay away from that and now that it's summer i guess im going 4 medium dark and c how that works._

 
please let me know how medium dark works out for you. what undertone does it have? hopefully not too orange! thanks


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 29, 2009)

Well i got med dark i need 2 try it out. Also i talk 2 a different mua and she did say that med plus had more pinky undertone. Edit: Well i called mac chat and they told me that med dark is more neutral but has more on the yellowy/ golden undertones so im glad i got med dark and finally wore it 2day and it's perfect if u gotten a little bit darker 4 the summer like me.


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for your review glassygirl; but have you tried it in Medium before? (Compared, is Medium more pinktoned than Medium dark?) 

Lol thanks in advance


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 8, 2009)

Med i supposed 2 b perfect for nc and i love it. I use nc25 in fix fluid and med in msf but needed a new msf an now that i got a lil daker  i got med dark and it's perfect)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm NW30 and I use Medium Plus. The shade is right it's just a tad too yellow for me. It doesn't bother me much though. I've tried Medium Dark (too dark, even in the summer) and Medium (too light)


----------

